# old tyme bulldogs.



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

What size do these generally grow to.Are they american bulldog size or can you get small,say stafford sized ones.Or is there no certainty what height a pup will grow to?


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

sarahc said:


> What size do these generally grow to.Are they american bulldog size or can you get small,say stafford sized ones.Or is there no certainty what height a pup will grow to?



Theres sum1 on here called oldtyme. PM him / her. They may be able to help u here. 
Although i *think* there are seperate strains. But may be wrong here. 
HTH


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I have one she is 9 months now.
She is very much like a small American Bulldog whereas her sister is more large staff with her jaw jutting out a lot further than my girl.
The brother is more like my girls as well.
My girl has a half inch overbite whereas her sister is a lot more than that.

I think it's very difficult to get a litter where all pups are the same as yet with most of the OTB lines.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*old tyme bulldogs*

I thought it would probably be difficult to say,thanks for that.I shall look into it further,definately not wanting a big dog.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

sarahc said:


> I thought it would probably be difficult to say,thanks for that.I shall look into it further,definately not wanting a big dog.


 
Even picking up a 'short' OTB you will still have a big dog.
They weigh 'heavy' for their size and have the strength of an ox.

My girl is probably aorund 70-80lbs and she's only 9 months.
Mind I haven't wieghed her yet as I cant' pick her up!!!!!!
She's being speyed shortly so I'll get them to weigh her then.

Just had John read the scales with us both on them and taking my weight off Brodie is exactly 70lbs, or as exact as home scales can be, so she's no lightweight.
I keep her lean as well, so as to avoid joint problems later in life, so shecould be a good bit heavier.
She's about 20 inches tall. So not a 'big' dog.


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

wow i just looked these up. what gorgeous dogs!!!
seen stuff about them the last few days. lovely.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

ChloEllie said:


> wow i just looked these up. what gorgeous dogs!!!
> seen stuff about them the last few days. lovely.


Yes they are definitely lovely looking dogs, although there are few different varieties around, I absolutley adore my Brodie.

They are also stubborn, bullheaded, ignorant, selectively deaf( not really deaf they just pretend), selectively blind, clumsy and generally goes on like a typical teenager.
We can't put anything on the coffee table and expect her not to go past and knock it off, either with her head or her tail, honestly she's cracked in the head.

Basically when she is good she's very very good but when she's bad she's horrid as they say.

We wouldn't be without her.:flrt::flrt:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

ownedbyroxy said:


> Theres sum1 on here called oldtyme. PM him / her. They may be able to help u here.
> Although i *think* there are seperate strains. But may be wrong here.
> HTH


hi i oldtyme here a couple of pic of my oldtyme


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sarahc said:


> What size do these generally grow to.Are they american bulldog size or can you get small,say stafford sized ones.Or is there no certainty what height a pup will grow to?


please pm 4 a chat


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

saxon said:


> Yes they are definitely lovely looking dogs, although there are few different varieties around, I absolutley adore my Brodie.
> 
> They are also stubborn, bullheaded, ignorant, selectively deaf( not really deaf they just pretend), selectively blind, clumsy and generally goes on like a typical teenager.
> We can't put anything on the coffee table and expect her not to go past and knock it off, either with her head or her tail, honestly she's cracked in the head.
> ...


yea that true stubborn, bullheaded, ignorant, selectively deaf( not really deaf they just pretend), selectively blind, but only when pups they grow out of it u seen my dogs very well behaved


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

saxon said:


> I have one she is 9 months now.
> She is very much like a small American Bulldog whereas her sister is more large staff with her jaw jutting out a lot further than my girl.
> The brother is more like my girls as well.
> My girl has a half inch overbite whereas her sister is a lot more than that.
> ...


 
sister not like a large staff more like a small boxer :lol2: when i put pic on here ever1 thougth she was a boxer


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*old tyme*

my goodness,the red and white on the chair is a vision of beauty.Truly scrumptious.Oldtyme I shall pm you.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i would highly recommend a pup from neil he is a caring person who loves his dogs to bits his pups are fantastic too 

i had a pup off neil who i unfortunatly lost nothing to do with neil or me just one of them sad things 

but jack was a joy to own i loved that lil boy to bits and was devestated to loose him 

RIP jackie boy miss you


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sarahc said:


> my goodness,the red and white on the chair is a vision of beauty.Truly scrumptious.Oldtyme I shall pm you.


thank more pic of the red n white on this thread
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics-pictures/367156-brodie-how-she-now.html


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*bulldog*

shes fabulous,straight out of the old tom and jerry cartoons.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

thats second time ive read that today the first time was bout her mum


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

oldtyme said:


> sister not like a large staff more like a small boxer :lol2: when i put pic on here ever1 thougth she was a boxer


 
I meant the 'size' of a large staff not that she looked like one.

She has the over shot of a boxer. I love the way she looks I'd like my Brodie to have her jaw about in between what hers and Mimi's is like.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*sisters*

both bitches are beautiful.I have french bulldogs though so my eyes are more used to flat faces and odd teeth.Mine also suffer from selective deafness,I call it broken ear syndrome.I am very taken with the old tymes and if I can find a line that doesn't throw pony sized ones I can see one moving in.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

sarahc said:


> both bitches are beautiful.I have french bulldogs though so my eyes are more used to flat faces and odd teeth.Mine also suffer from selective deafness,I call it broken ear syndrome.I am very taken with the old tymes and if I can find a line that doesn't throw pony sized ones I can see one moving in.


I wanted a slightly more pushed up face but I'm happy with Brodie.
She's a bit bigger than I wanted as well but that is still the risk with most lines of OTB.

If you definitely want the smaller ones then make sure you go to someone who has used two smaller dogs and that the ancestors are smaller as well, which can be difficult to find out, I would definitely say if you are used to molosser breeds these are damn good dogs.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

the reason brodies so big is cos i put a american bulldog to my olde tyme duchess,reason why the american bulldog was used and not a british bulldog is cos if i put a british to duchess it would not improve the pups,the wouldve been unfit due to the percentage of british bulldog in the pups,the reason i didnt use an olde tyme to her is cos i couldnt find one i liked and the one i could find i liked didnt know the full history on it so i put a small american bulldog to her to make foundation olde tymes,yea the foundations are slightly bigger and have bigger jaws than a small olde tyme but the foundations are also fitter,with a foundation you can mould it to the type you like


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

oldtyme said:


> the reason brodies so big is cos i put a american bulldog to my olde tyme duchess,reason why the american bulldog was used and not a british bulldog is cos if i put a british to duchess it would not improve the pups,the wouldve been unfit due to the percentage of british bulldog in the pups,the reason i didnt use an olde tyme to her is cos i couldnt find one i liked and the one i could find i liked didnt know the full history on it so i put a small american bulldog to her to make foundation olde tymes,yea the foundations are slightly bigger and have bigger jaws than a small olde tyme but the foundations are also fitter,with a foundation you can mould it to the type you like


Yes that was the sensible thing to do.
You showed me the AmBull sire and he was lush.
I think it's better to use a dog you know the history on than one that 'looks' like what ou want but has no history.

I'm still undecided as to what to do with Brodie, Spey or breed, I'd love to put her to a high percentage britsh bulldog but I'm still in two minds.
I think the work is putting me off to be honest with bringing up the pups. 
I've done it before when I bred Sibes and rough collies and I'm not sure I'd have the imte to do the job properly.


----------

